# BIANCH Via nirone Alu carbon Mirage 06



## gmission (1 Jun 2009)

Hi all, i have after alot of deliberation {and research} discovered that this bike 
is to small for me.Apparently i need a 54 and this is a 52, am willing to swap for a road or hybrid bike of similar quality and spec, 

thanks
gmission


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jun 2009)

Bianchis come in odd numbers...49/51/53/55/57/59/61

If it is just one size, get a longer stem.


----------



## gmission (1 Jun 2009)

hi will1985, i might well just do that, it seemed fine to me really.........just looking at to many sizing charts and reading peoples sizing posts has planted seed of doubt in my head.Maybe im worrying about nothing! I am kinda new to the road bike thing {drops} as it is.But have been on a few 25mile runs and seemed ok.


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

If it is ok then you have nothing to worry about.


----------

